# I made an inquiry on this boy just now



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful boy- follow your heart.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got my fingers and toes crossed and I'm hoping they will email me back with some good news. I may call there closer to the weekend if they don't get back to me tomorrow in an email. I'm hoping they'll give me some good news though he looks like he'd be a good fit and he'd get all the love he deserves!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can see why you are drawn to him. He looks like a sweetie. And I love the name. I wanted to name Bama that but we have already had a Jackson and just lost him last year.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's funny that I love the really light creme colored goldens and Elways fairly dark and now this one that I'm in love with is dark as well. I always get myself in trouble when I go to petfinder but I can't stay off. My husband said he's going to get a block put on petfinder if I don't stop calling and emailing shelters !


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Good for you for wanting to rescue! 
But I say GO GET HIM NOW! Do not wait for the weekend. 
He is so regal looking, LOOK at that face. OMG! 
He needs a home Now....
Keep us posted....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good luck with this and thank you for wanting to rescue.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*

Jackson is beautiful-Hope you get him.
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like all you need to do is go get him! They said he was available for adoption A.S.A.P. Hope this works out... he's incredibly sweet looking!!! Or just put a call in today and don't even mention that you emailed them. Perhaps they don't check it very often?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you can work with a rescue in that state to get him pulled? I don't know if they'll do that though. He looks a lot like my Shadow so you know what I think. Do we have any MI members who might help? Just be sure you're ready to take him...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

He sure is handsome...but who knows how long he is gonna be there.
I would go now and get him.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wouldnt wait on an e-mail.I would call and see when he can be released and go get him..... That is a kill shelter....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, and I agree with everyone else, GO NOW! 
At least pick up the phone and call and talk to a live person.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

GO GO GO!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!

He sure is a cutie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd also try calling the shelter. No telling how often they check their e-mails!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He will probably be adopted the minute he is available- they are here, and for twice the price of the non Goldens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Go Now and CALL!!*

Go Now and Call!!

Never trust just an e-mail~~~~


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This reminds me of when we all told Rob to go get Liam!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't heard anything back and called a couple times but it was busy so I'll call back here in a minute. I'd love to go get him right now but I have absolutely no idea how to get to Kalamazoo and don't trust myself to drive there alone. My husband said if we get in contact with the shelter and he is still available he will think about it and let me know on friday.

I'm just pacing around waiting. I think if they adopt out of state I can get my husband to agree. He already said he is cute and sounds great for our house. He's just nervous about us still getting Elway trained and then trying to train another but I don't see that as a problem.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Crazydog said:


> I haven't heard anything back and called a couple times but it was busy so I'll call back here in a minute. I'd love to go get him right now but I have absolutely no idea how to get to Kalamazoo and don't trust myself to drive there alone. My husband said if we get in contact with the shelter and he is still available he will think about it and let me know on friday.
> 
> I'm just pacing around waiting.


How many miles away are you? I know one shelter who transported a dog in need for someone. I believe it was for a Golden who found a place to go on here???


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

about 103 miles. Mapquest says it's an hour and a half drive one way. So it's not too bad of a trip. I called again but they are out for lunch now she I have to call back after 2 o'clock (well 1 o'clock my time I'm an hour behind).

I don't even know if they do out of state adoptions. I think right now that's the only thing holding me up from pressing this issue on my husband some more. Some rescues will, some will only adopt out to houses so many miles from the shelter. I'm just so nervous I want to get him out of there!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think a kill-shelter would deny a dog a home, but I can be wrong. See if they have a web page. That may answer some of your questions.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm looking at their website but it doesn't really say if they do or not. Just says bring in your drivers license and something saying if you rent or own (and if you rent permission to have a pet) and basically the $65 adoption fee (which I guess it'll be less since he's already neutered).

I'll have to see about using my in-laws car to get him we only have 1 and it doesn't have air so that could be a horrible drive there and back.


----------



## kendall's buddy (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you for thinking of 'rescue'. I've had Kendall of 1 1/2 years (he is 8) and have not regretted adopting him for one moment. He is a great companion.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Well fortunetely for him he was already adopted. I finally got a hold of someone from the shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, good for him, though I'm sure you are disappointed. Where do you live? There is probably a golden rescue group in your area, if you want to adopt you could try there. You can look them up on this national listing.

Golden Find Golden Retriever National Rescue Map - at the Land of PureGold


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! I just took a look at the site and in my state and inquired about a golden. He's an 8 year old male. Gosh my husband is going to kill me! Although he was upset that the one we originally were gonna go to michigan for was adopted so maybe he'll see the picture and fall in love. I've got the adoption bug right now and I think my husband knows that I won't be happy until I rescue someone who needs a home. 

My husband's main concern is Elway but I think Elway will be fine with another dog coming into the house and seeing as this dog isn't a puppy I won't have to go through all the puppy stages with him. I had no idea how many goldens are sitting in rescues and shelters waiting for someone to adopt them.

I told my husband if we can afford the food and vet care and give enough attention to another golden than come hell or high water I will save someone.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is the spirit. Your hubby will come around. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I talked to the woman with the 8 year old golden. He's still available and he seems perfect for our house. He's been around other animals and all their kids (the oldest kid is 9) and they said he's very laid back and lets the kids do anything to him.

She said he's really healthy has no hip problems or anything enjoys going on long walks, and playing catch and he knows sit, down, shake, and speak.

I texted my husband and told him I want the dog so either he'll say ok or the divorce papers will be at the door in the morning !

I think he'll say ok once he sees the picture of him he looks like a real good boy and I think we'll be able to get him good and spoiled real soon!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Other Available

The dog I am talking about is the first one his name is Prince.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ahhhh Prince is very handsome...i couldn't believe the # of rescues posted...makes me sad!!! disposable society ....

good luck


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw Prince on the site earlier today. I hope it works out for you. If you can get a Golden who is pretty well trained, Elway may just follow his or her lead. I found that when dog-sitting for Bailey. Although he is trained, he just fell right into step with my two. I was amazed.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Crazydog said:


> Other Available
> 
> The dog I am talking about is the first one his name is Prince.


Wow he is handsome.

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! I think mainly right now I have to get my husband to say yes to him. The woman said as long as Prince likes us, we like him, and they like us than he's ours. I guess they aren't asking an adoption fee either, which is a plus because we can use what we would have spent on an adoption fee on spoiling him with new toys and treats!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I REALLY hope you get him! He is beautiful!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Crazydog said:


> Thanks! I think mainly right now I have to get my husband to say yes to him. The woman said as long as Prince likes us, we like him, and they like us than he's ours. I guess they aren't asking an adoption fee either, which is a plus because we can use what we would have spent on an adoption fee on spoiling him with new toys and treats!


It was my husband who decided to bring home, Tucker! We were approved for a puppy and we brought home a soon to be one year old who needed work! LOL It was love at first sight for him and my oldest son. I was okay with a pup or an older dog, so I let them make the final decision. That was almost 4 years ago.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Crazydog said:


> Thanks! I think mainly right now I have to get my husband to say yes to him. The woman said as long as Prince likes us, we like him, and they like us than he's ours. I guess they aren't asking an adoption fee either, which is a plus because we can use what we would have spent on an adoption fee on spoiling him with new toys and treats!


We could send Rick over in some assless chaps and hold him and make him look until he says yes.

Hooch <---couldn;t resist the urge to keep the assless chaps comments going for another week


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh my I can see why Prince caught your eye. That face grabs your heart. He's definitely a lovely dog, I hope it all works out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh good luck! He looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I have convinced him ! He just texted and asked me if Prince was the same freeloader (his pet name for all our pets, he actually means it in a funny way) that I showed him yesterday. So I think I have him wore down. Now I'll just have to wait until the weekend to get him (assuming my husband is ok with it which it sounds like he is getting there). I hope they like us and Prince likes us. I think from the sounds of his description we'll really like him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope it works out for you.

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Hooch


I think he reconsidered when I mentioned we'd get a man over here in assless chaps to torture him !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it works out for you. He is a very handsome guy.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

*We're going to see Prince on Saturday!*

Well my husband said yes and I called the woman and we're going Saturday afternoon to see Prince. I'm SO excited now I just have to control myself until than.

I don't know if I'll make it to Saturday, I wish I could bring Elway to meet him but we won't be able to fit the two dogs and two kids and us in the car on the way home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those assless chap threats work everytime. LOL Congrats!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love stories like this! Hope it works out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay, time for a new SUV lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! 

It's too bad you can't bring Elway. It's really the best way to see if things will work out between them both. I hope all goes well for all of you! I never thought Shadow would behave with Bailey, but he did, and having 3 was actually easy.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yay, time for a new SUV lol


Shh!!! I'm trying for a mini-van! My husband keeps showing me ads for Suburbans and Tahoes but I want a mini-van. We used to have one and I LOVED it!



> Wonderful news!
> 
> It's too bad you can't bring Elway. It's really the best way to see if things will work out between them both. I hope all goes well for all of you! I never thought Shadow would behave with Bailey, but he did, and having 3 was actually easy.


She told us if it wasn't working out she would find something to do with Prince. She didn't want him going to a shelter or to another home from here. So if it's not working in a month I'll give her a call back and let her know. We have a lab too and she is starting now to put Elway in his place about how he's suppose to act around other dogs (she's almost 3 years old).


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

*Now They've Started Me Up!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think it's terrific that you are going on Saturday.. Best wishes that it works out.... it's great having two goldens.


NOW I HAVE TO RANT..... I LOVED ALL THE GOLDENS ON THE PAGE..... BUT!!!!!!

I READ THE PAGE ON ROGER... 12 YEARS OLD AND THEY'VE HAD HIM SINCE 1996.. THEY HOPE HE FINDS A GREAT RETIREMENT FOREVER HOME... I THINK IT SAID. ***.....
they've had him for 12 years and are now giving him up for adoption.

who are these idiots? did the dog get too old and they are now getting another home for him? what will the dog feel when he is abandoned by the family that has been his FAMILY for 12 years?

TO QUOTE THE AD:
Roger is a golden retriever mix, approx. 12 years old, housebroken, extremely docile, and very loving. He has been an incredible pet and a wonderful part of our family since finding him 1996. I hope a special someone would like to have a retirement-aged dog to hang around with. Roger is in good health, and gets along well with other dogs and children.


I HOPE THEY DON'T TREAT THEIR PARENTS THIS WAY, OR THEIR CHILDREN.

and what is a retirement-aged dog? what have they retired from? life? their family?

GOD HELP THE POOR DOGS FROM THESE IDIOT FAMILIES.

Now i'm done my rant.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crazydog!!*

First, let me say Prince is beautiful!! I am very Happy for you!!!

But jealous. Like Jen, my Husband, Ken, would divorce me.

*It is WONDERFUL havings two dogs-I'd never have one again. I have a Rescued Golden Retriever girl who's name was Bedlam and is now Smooch and a Samoyed Male!! Dogs are addictive-I would love to have three*!!

*Sorry, Smooch's Picture came out SO BIG!!!*


----------

